# My rabbits wont use the automatic watering ystem



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi All, hoping for some advice from those that use automatic watering systems and getting their rabbits to use it. I have installed a gravity fed system using pvc pipe and ss nipples I bought from ebay. Its been in place for almost a week but the rabbits dont seem to be interested in it.

I have continued to use the ball valve/pop bottle drinkers as I didnt want the rabbits to die on me - two of them are due to kit soon. 

I have been taking out the old drinkers at night in the hope that they would use the automatic system, and returning the ball valve/pop bottle drinkers in the morning.

I have even tapped the nipple when the rabbits where close by to teach them where to get water but that didnt work either.

What have you guys done, if anything, to get them to use your auto system?

Here's a photo of my system and the nipple Im using.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Put something tasty on them.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Will they ever make the switch to the auto waterer if they have a choice of using a water bottle? I presume your bottles have the ball-bearing nipples.n


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fat Man said:


> Put something tasty on them.


I was thinking that....just gotta work out what to put...peanut butter?


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

SherryB said:


> Will they ever make the switch to the auto waterer if they have a choice of using a water bottle?


 Maybe not but because I am not at home during the day, I dont want to lose rabbits because i cant check whether they have caught on to the new system.



SherryB said:


> I presume your bottles have the ball-bearing nipples.n


 Your presumption is correct.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Mash your valve down a little to release a little water so it will sit in the valve... they will smell it and lick around it which will release more water. Most of the time a rabbit will not be interested in drinking water while you are there. They are more interested in "What You Going To Feed Me" which you probably do when you are around them. If you got a few drops of water sitting in the valve, they will find it when they are thirsty. Take the bottle waterer away from them. I have more than 50 rabbits at times and I never try to do something special so they will use the automatic waterers--they figure it out.


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> Mash your valve down a little to release a little water so it will sit in the valve... they will smell it and lick around it which will release more water..


Thanks Fire-Man, when you say mash, do you mean hit the nipple with a hammer to kind of break the seal enough for the water to sit there in the valve?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Make sure the valves work and then put something really yummy on the ends to get them to use it. 
My rabbits refused to use the pin nipples...Water bottles is as high tech they will go, haha.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Markymark68 said:


> Thanks Fire-Man, when you say mash, do you mean hit the nipple with a hammer to kind of break the seal enough for the water to sit there in the valve?


LOL, No---LOL. Just press down the nipple to release a few drops of water---With your finger---not a hammer--LOL


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

secuono said:


> Make sure the valves work and then put something really yummy on the ends to get them to use it.
> My rabbits refused to use the pin nipples...Water bottles is as high tech they will go, haha.


Yep I tested them and they work ...what did you use as enticement?


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> LOL, No---LOL. Just press down the nipple to release a few drops of water---With your finger---not a hammer--LOL


 thanks for the clarification


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Let them get thirsty say over night then wiggle the valve to let a few drops of water out there is a drop sitting on the valve .I bet they will go after it my little bunnies at two weeks are reaching up and drinking so far i'v never had one that failed not touse the valve. If this fails and you want to smear somthing on the valve my rabbits love apple slices maybe some apple sause on the valve another thing I noticed with those valves is they are pointing straight in they should be at about a 45 or 30 degree anglepointing down but never the less even at that angle a drop of water on the nipple should do the trick .


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

they are probably using it. ive never had any problems. i dont teach them or entice them, they figure it out for them selves. 

as arnie said even the the youngins that just leavin the box will find the water in short time. 

IMO if they cant figure out how to drink, they need to be culled. but im quite sure they are using it. dont give them a choice.


----------



## BroodCoop (Feb 20, 2012)

I have had really good service from my automatic waterers. I got them used.

Your clear tubing is a really bad idea and I wouldn't use it. Likewise the wood under your floor wire is also a bad idea.

I put the water bottle right next to the automatic waterer and let the bottle go dry. I push the nipple so the rabbits can see the water. They use it.

I keep a bottle on the grow out pens so the little bunnies can learn both systems.

Some rabbits I water with a bowl but I think I am spoiling them. From what I have seen the rabbits prefer the bowl first, bottle second and use the system last.

You might want to smell the water in the system. Some plastics impart a strong odor.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

BroodCoop noticed an important thing. The clear tubing will develop mold. Black is what is recommended.


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been using auto waterers for 3+ years, they will figure it out. Haven't had a rabbit die yet from not learning how to drink out of it. More than likely they are using it you just dont see them. Good Luck!


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks all for your comments and advice.

On the weekend I withdrew the water bottles and although I havent seem the rabbits drinking, they havent died either so I suspect that they are drinking when Im not around.

Thanks also for the advice on the clear pvc piping. Clear was the only colour I could find at the time. Assuming the system continues to work well and the rabbits are doing fine, I'll source a suitable non-clear replacement.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

just run you some bleach periodically through your water system and it will keep it all cleaned out. i use 3 gal. buckets for my systems, so i put somewhere round 1/2 ounce in their water buckeets. 

if the clear lines aint in the sunlight, which the rabbits themselves shouldnt be, you wont have to much trouble, but still a good bleaching every now and again will keep it all clean of algea and other buildups that happen in water systems


----------

